# Nintendo didn't make it easy for secondhand buyers...



## Quill (Aug 13, 2015)

"I want a New 3DS XL for my birthday. But don't pay full price for it, see if you can get it secondhand. Yes, a used one is perfect. No, not the 3DS, the NEW 3DS. XL. Used. I want a used new 3ds. Yes, that makes sense, why are you confused?" 

"Hi, I saw your ad about selling a used 3DS XL. Is it new? ..... Yes, I know it's used, but is it the 3ds or the new 3ds? Yes, I do realize it's used. But is it new?"

The next few weeks are gonna be interesting D: Please tell me I'm not the only one who's run into this issue?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2015)

Quill said:


> "I want a New 3DS XL for my birthday. But don't pay full price for it, see if you can get it secondhand. Yes, a used one is perfect. No, not the 3DS, the NEW 3DS. XL. Used. I want a used new 3ds. Yes, that makes sense, why are you confused?"
> 
> "Hi, I saw your ad about selling a used 3DS XL. Is it new? ..... Yes, I know it's used, but is it the 3ds or the new 3ds? Yes, I do realize it's used. But is it new?"
> 
> The next few weeks are gonna be interesting D: Please tell me I'm not the only one who's run into this issue?




I'm not sure exactly what's wrong.  Can you explain your problem in plain English please?  Thanks


----------



## Quill (Aug 13, 2015)

"New" means, well, new. Unused. Bought from a store, still in original packaging, etc. 

"New 3Ds" can either mean "the latest model 3ds" (as in this product name) or "never opened, never used 3DS"

And for people who don't follow Nintendo consoles saying "New 3ds" means the latter, so navigating trying to find a used (cheaper) "new 3ds" entails explaining that "new" is part of the product name and not a descriptor of what you're looking for. 


Because it's honestly lazy marketing the name a product "New [old product name]". Even something incomprehensible like "3ds v2" would have made more sense.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2015)

OH I get what you're saying now.  Yeah, I agree.  I think it's stupid that they named it the "New 3DS" because it's just confusing for a lot of people and bad marketing since.  I don't know what Nintendo was thinking when they named it that :/


----------



## Quill (Aug 13, 2015)

I had to explain it twice to my fiance before he fully understood what I meant by "A used new 3ds". Eventually I just explained the evolution of the DS family of consoles, and I think that was what finally did the trick, lol. 

Nintendo's always done this though. For handhelds they've had the GB family and the DS family. But they don't like to completely reinvent or rename products.


----------



## JellyDitto (Aug 13, 2015)

I know that feel.


----------



## Klave (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah, the word "new" really doesn't help in English although it is fine in Japan. Perhaps saying "Nintendo New 3DS" could help distinguish it from "new Nintendo 3DS"?

So you'd have a new Nintendo New 3DS XL vs a used Nintendo New 3DS XL.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2015)

Ah, this thread is starting to confuse me... XD


----------



## JCnator (Aug 13, 2015)

If you're the one who searches for a used New 3DS model, you wouldn't have trouble to find that. However, it's possible that you would wind up getting an old 3DS model if you're trying to get a used one online, or even asking someone with little experience on video games or are easily confused.

If you live in an English territory, this problem may arise. Otherwise, other countries are perfectly fine with that.


----------



## pokedude729 (Aug 14, 2015)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> I'll just leave this here.



LOL I don't know why but that video made me laugh more than it should :')


----------



## Jake (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't really get it.
I mean yeah, I understand, but it's just like anything - if you don't know enough about a certain topic of course you're going to find it confusing. If you know enough about video games, then asking for a "used new 3DS" is going to make perfect sense, but if you don't, then it's going to get confusing. Just like if someone who knows nothing about neurology talks to someone who knows nothing about brain functions, obv they're going to find it confusing, but if they spoke to someone who did then they'd understand.

I mean, yeah, I get that the whole old/new/used is confusing, but I don't see how it's any different than asking for something like a wireless controller, like what do you mean wireless, there's wires inside the controller isn't there? If they know enough about it then it's not going to be an issue, and a simply explanation can solve the problem so..

and you can always expand your vocabulary and use the word "refurbished" instead of "used" so..


----------



## Rasha (Aug 14, 2015)

yes, the new 3DS XL has a stupid name :3
nintendo are out of ideas when it comes to naming their products


----------



## Math (Aug 18, 2015)

Ah yes, I was trying to tell my brother that I found a used new 3ds for half off and even started it with "this sentence is going to be confusing" and I still had to repeat it so many time, though me slipping into "new used 3ds" probably didn't help.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2015)

Math said:


> Ah yes, I was trying to tell my brother that I found a used new 3ds for half off and even started it with "this sentence is going to be confusing" and I still had to repeat it so many time, though me slipping into "new used 3ds" probably didn't help.



Nintendo used Confusion!

It's super effective!


----------



## Caius (Aug 19, 2015)

Maybe specify the one with the second joystick?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2015)

Quill said:


> "New" means, well, new. Unused. Bought from a store, still in original packaging, etc.
> 
> "New 3Ds" can either mean "the latest model 3ds" (as in this product name) or "never opened, never used 3DS"
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's a bit annoying especially if you search on used/second-hand sites you have to browse through a lot and look up the actual things with the seller. I guess it's worth if it's cheaper though.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2015)

Moko said:


> Yeah, it's a bit annoying especially if you search on used/second-hand sites you have to browse through a lot and look up the actual things with the seller. I guess it's worth if it's cheaper though.




It definitely makes it hard to find the one you want


----------



## Dustmop (Aug 21, 2015)

Jake. said:


> and you can always expand your vocabulary and use the word "refurbished" instead of "used" so..



Those were my thoughts. :v *Pre-Owned*, though, not a refurb.

Refurb implies it's been repaired in some mannerism; pre-owned, on the other hand, is another word for "used/second-hand," and that wouldn't confuse with the product name containing the word "new."


I mean, I still "get" that it's confusing to explain. Especially if you're trying to buy from some uninformed parent on craigslist or something, lol. But that would have been my first course of action, _"Okay, yes, 'Used New' does sound silly. I want a 'pre-owned New Nintendo 3DS XL'."_ c;


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2015)

Ah, Pre-Owned.  That's the term we were looking for.  And now the problem is solved.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 21, 2015)

Quill said:


> "I want a New 3DS XL for my birthday. But don't pay full price for it, see if you can get it secondhand. Yes, a used one is perfect. No, not the 3DS, the NEW 3DS. XL. Used. I want a used new 3ds. Yes, that makes sense, why are you confused?"
> 
> "Hi, I saw your ad about selling a used 3DS XL. Is it new? ..... Yes, I know it's used, but is it the 3ds or the new 3ds? Yes, I do realize it's used. But is it new?"
> 
> The next few weeks are gonna be interesting D: Please tell me I'm not the only one who's run into this issue?



Ah yes, you got the awkward conversation of the N3DS.


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 22, 2015)

I think Nintendo could have came up with a more creative name than "New 3DS" like... anything would be better and less confusing than that LOL


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea but dont people say N3ds for the new 3ds which would make it easier to understand


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 22, 2015)

"Hi! i would like a new 3ds xl!"
"Oh yes!" *3ds xl pops out*
"Uh,no,im meaning the new 3ds xl"
"But this a new 3ds xl"
"I mean the new model"
"But this is a new model"
"The new 3ds xl with nfc reader included"
"Oh u mean that one! Well,they sold out"
***


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2015)

Jetix said:


> "Hi! i would like a new 3ds xl!"
> "Oh yes!" *3ds xl pops out*
> "Uh,no,im meaning the new 3ds xl"
> "But this a new 3ds xl"
> ...




Lol, most frustrating argument of a lifetime, XD


----------



## Ayaya (Aug 24, 2015)

Good thing we don't have this problem where I'm from 
I hope after Wii U and this, they hire someone to make a better name for their newest console.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2015)

Ayaya said:


> Good thing we don't have this problem where I'm from
> I hope after Wii U and this, they hire someone to make a better name for their newest console.



I'd like to find out the specific person (or persons) from Nintendo that named it myself.  XD


----------



## Knopekin (Aug 26, 2015)

Hahaha, I'm all too familiar with this problem. The DS' names have been stupid since the DSiXL. 

Now I just refer to whatever Nintendo handheld I'm playing as a Gameboy.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> Hahaha, I'm all too familiar with this problem. The DS' names have been stupid since the DSiXL.
> 
> Now I just refer to whatever Nintendo handheld I'm playing as a Gameboy.




There you go.  Now all our parents can understand us, XD....


----------



## Dustmop (Aug 27, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> Now I just refer to whatever Nintendo handheld I'm playing as a Gameboy.



My boyfriend does that!

Despite protests at first because my 3DS XL is pink/white -- heaven forbid I emasculate him with my 'feminine' video game console -- Boyfriend finally tried out Fire Emblem: Awakening on my 3DS.. and now nightly he asks me for my "Gameboy"

"It's a 3DS. I have a Gameboy Color on the shelf if you want me to grab that instea-"
"It's a Nintendo handheld - it's a Gameboy."
"3. D. S!"
"Just give me the gd Gameboy"

;-;


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> My boyfriend does that!
> 
> Despite protests at first because my 3DS XL is pink/white -- heaven forbid I emasculate him with my 'feminine' video game console -- Boyfriend finally tried out Fire Emblem: Awakening on my 3DS.. and now nightly he asks me for my "Gameboy"
> 
> ...





Poor 3DS.  It's getting discriminated and grouped in as a Gameboy.  D:


----------



## Ramza (Aug 29, 2015)

They're also pretty bad on printing their games themselves and will only push the bare minimum of what they're expecting, notice how all used Nintendo games cost an insane amount of money compared to those on Playstation and Xbox?
They won't even print games of this current generation such as Pikmin 3 and Kid Icarus: Uprising. This company is completely absurd at times.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2015)

Ramza said:


> They're also pretty bad on printing their games themselves and will only push the bare minimum of what they're expecting, notice how all used Nintendo games cost an insane amount of money compared to those on Playstation and Xbox?
> They won't even print games of this current generation such as Pikmin 3 and Kid Icarus: Uprising. This company is completely absurd at times.




:O I didn't know that.  That is absurd, especially since those games are recent even.  :/


----------

